

The Brain on Trial (2011) - webnrrd2k
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/07/the-brain-on-trial/308520/?single_page=true

======
webnrrd2k
The article is a little old, but I especially liked how it explores issues
surrounding the neurological aspects of the brain, people's behavior, and the
way they experience the world.

As I gotten older and had gotten to know a wider variety of people, it has
become clear to me that the brain's "wiring" accounts for much, maybe even
most of people's personality

It's also clear to me that consciousness — thinking, planning, expecting,
remembering — has a profound effect, too. I'm not sure how the
neurology/biology/consciousness balance works out, exactly, but I'd love to
hear other people's thoughts on it.

------
dang
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670674).

~~~
webnrrd2k
Thanks for pointing that out -- I missed it when I searched.

~~~
dang
Since I often just post a link in order to indicate that a post is a dupe, I
should have been clearer here! Reposts are fine after about a year [1], so you
were quite ok to post this. I mentioned the link from 4 years ago only in case
people would also enjoy that discussion.

Please don't stop posting substantive, out-of-the way articles. We need more
of those and the occasional duplicate isn't a problem anyhow.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

